# Notebook für die Baustelle und Autocad



## Spinhead (30. Mai 2011)

*Notebook für die Baustelle und Autocad*

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Notebook, dass das Programm Autocad    flüssig abspielen lässt und einen guten Akku hat. (Baustellen etc.)
Vor allem die Leistung ist mir wichtig.
Preis wäre so ca. 1000-1500 €. Bildschirm: etwa 15" (vl auch ein bisschen größer)

Lg


Edit:// Wie wäre es mit einem Dell Precision M4600 ESSENTIAL?


----------



## milkris (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Notebook für die Baustelle und Autocad*

ich kann dir notebooks mit clevo chassis empfehlen. kaufe seit jahren nix anderes mehr! mysn oder skullbone sind zu empfehlen, da du hier hochwertige und vor allem schnelle kisten bekommst. ich hab mein letzes notebook bei skullbone geholt - P/L ist dort top. 
SKULLBONE G15 NV555-400 - Artikeldetailansicht - SKULLBONE-SYSTEMS
das könnte was für dich sein! akkulaufzeit von knapp über 5 std und nen starken prozessor - die grafikkarte hat auch bumms! kannst dir das dingens selbst auch konfigurieren!
G15 Notebook - SKULLBONE-SYSTEMS


----------



## Spookryder (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Notebook für die Baustelle und Autocad*

Hi,

definiere baustelle mal bitte ein bissl genauer !

Weil wenn es ziemlich Staubig oder feucht werden könnte dann wärst du mit einem Outdoor Laptop besser dran, diese sind in dem Fall besser gegen staub und sontigen kram besser geschützt und haben meist auch sehr gute Display, grade ein Sonnenlichteinstrahlung.

Hab jetzt leider keine passenden link parat aber kannst ja mal nach Outdoor Laptop's googlen.

Dell bitet auch welche an xD  
*Dell Latitude E6400 XFR*


Wenn du nur die grundfunktionen bei Autocad nutrzen solltest dann langt auch ne normale Mainstream Grafikkarte im Laptop, halt je nachdem was du alles mit Autocad machen musst/willst.


----------



## Superwip (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Notebook für die Baustelle und Autocad*



> Weil wenn es ziemlich Staubig oder feucht werden könnte dann wärst du mit einem Outdoor Laptop besser dran, diese sind in dem Fall besser gegen staub und sontigen kram besser geschützt und haben meist auch sehr gute Display, grade ein Sonnenlichteinstrahlung.


 
Ist bei der Preis und Leistungsanforderung wohl kaum drinnen...

Ich würde hier noch das Thinkpad W520 in den Raum werfen, in dem Preisbereich sollte sich noch knapp eine Konfiguration mit Quad i7 und nVidia Quadro 1000 ausgehen, wenn du das hochauflösende Display willst musst du das Budged aber wahrscheinlich etwas erweitern...

Eine weitere Alternative wäre eventuell das HP EliteBook 8560w, es sprengt den Preisrahmen zwar etwas, hat aber bei einer mit dem genannten Thinkpad vergleichbaren Ausstattung ein wohl noch stabileres und "Outdoortauglicheres" Gehäuse


----------



## rebel4life (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook für die Baustelle und Autocad*

Ein Toughbook ist wohl das was am besten zur Anforderung Baustelle passt.

Rugged Laptops - Official Panasonic Toughbook Rugged Computers


----------



## Lexx (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook für die Baustelle und Autocad*

das g15 ist ja ein gaming-laptop.. wie lange hielte das auf einer baustelle.. 

ich sag nur: MIL-STD

ja, die roughbooks von panasonic sind auch recht "nett"..


----------



## Superwip (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook für die Baustelle und Autocad*



> Ein Toughbook ist wohl das was am besten zur Anforderung Baustelle passt.



Sind aber -vor allem mit der geforderten Leistung- weit außerhalb des Budgeds


----------

